# A Kids Assessment of Trust



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

I thought this cute and deeply inciteful. While talking to my youngest the other day on the phone (she is 12), she dropped this little nugget on me and I felt compelled to share. 

She was talking about how her mother has lied to her and it made her sad and resentful and then she said "Dad, your trust level is a lot like an eraser, the more someone makes mistakes the smaller it gets until one day there is nothing left!"

I was so proud, as I realized I have raised a very special and level headed and fair young lady. At the same time I was sad, as she shouldn't have had to experience this and come to such realizations at her age.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

Smart kid. Keep nurturing her. Because her mother certainly is not.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Smart cookie she is.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Yeswecan said:


> Smart cookie she is.


Yes. Yes she definitely is. My older daughter is just as smart and savvy as well, just not as outspoken, more reserved. They are both excellent people and examples of people we hope our children become, and I love them dearly.


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

What insight for a 12 y.o.. Good job Dad.:smthumbup:


----------



## 2xloser (May 8, 2011)

OMG while yes a bit sad, this actually made my day.

For the record, I am stealing it as a catch phrase I am going to use all the time -- in business, and of course on a personal level.

Love kid's insights!


----------

